# Really need some help with my ping issue.



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Hopefully this belongs in this section.

So i'm going to try and be as precise as I can. But first off I would like to say this has to be the most frustrating issue I've dealt with in my life, and I want nothing more than to just get it resolved.

To put it simply, my ping is as stable as a 3 legged chair. It will go from 90-100ms for roughly a minute, then 200-400ms for either a few seconds, a few minutes, or like 30min. To say the least, it's very annoying.

I have done many tracerts to many different servers, they all come back with timeouts or very high ping times. 

I have spent hundreds of hours personally trying to fix this as my ISP is pretty much in a monopoly and have shown how little they care.

Also I am willing to provide any information upon request.

Things I've tried:


Bypassing the router and plugging stright into the modem (still lagged)
Checked and updated firmware on router
Ran multilple tracerts to various servers (Riot games, google, Blizzard)
Switching to google DNS and openDNS (no luck)
Replacing router to test ( still had spikes)
Had ISP change modem out (sort of, they called it a radioboard or something, not too clear on that)


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Please let us know what router you have so we can assist you further. Thanks.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Please let us know what router you have so we can assist you further. Thanks.



D-Link DIR 857, I feel stupid I forgot to include that. I'm also on a wireless connection to my ISP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2013)

Well you need to possibly do a bit more "standard troubleshooting" (or share the info if you already have) which is to say you need to change factors in the equation so as to better find the source of the problem. Does it happen when you are wired? If so then get your router (I assume already reset) out of the picture and test again. So on and so forth.

It's likely wifi related and I assume you really are referring to ping in game? You can't be wired all the time? Hell I have a 100 foot cable strung around my apt rather than use my main rig mobo's built in wireless.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's likely wifi related and I assume you really are referring to ping in game? You can't be wired all the time? Hell I have a 100 foot cable strung around my apt rather than use my main rig mobo's built in wireless.



It's ping in game yes, any game. I'll update main post with all the info and stuff I've tried, and I'm Ethernet into my router, just wireless from antenna to ISP.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.

You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well. 

From there you would go to the following Router Control Panel area (general example-yours may vary):
More Settings>2.4Ghz Settings>Basic Settings>Select the channel that is the least congested>Apply
Do the same for the 5Ghz band as well.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> From there you would go to the following Router Control Panel area (general example-yours may vary):
> More Settings>2.4Ghz Settings>Basic Settings>Select the channel that is the least congested>Apply
> Do the same for the 5Ghz band as well.



Will do, thanks for the suggestion and I'll get back to ya soon,


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.
> 
> You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well.
> 
> ...



Sorry remixed just having a quick issue here, the tool you suggested says no Wi-Fi interfaces found. Also I'm connected via Ethernet, and I am not using Wi-Fi. I could be wrong though, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh Didn't see your post you added about the ethernet... sorry..


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Oh Didn't see your post you added about the ethernet... sorry..


Heh no problem I figured I'd ask. If you have any more ideas feel free to shoot them my way


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

WISPs can be very wonky though....


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> WISPs can be very wonky though....



WISPS? I know my router has WISH but I don't really know that is. Could you elaborate a bit more?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh I see the ISP. Yeah the above guy means Wireless ISP (WISP) and yeah they can be as he says "wonky". Same as wifi in your house depending on what's where. Who knows what's interfering or in the way between you and them both physically and radio wave-wise etc. Distance matters too of course. How long have you used their service?


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I see the ISP. Yeah the above guy means Wireless ISP (WISP) and yeah they can be as he says "wonky". Same as wifi in your house depending on what's where. Who knows what's interfering or in the way between you and them both physically and radio wave-wise etc. Distance matters too of course. How long have you used their service?



Actually you bring up a good point here. and first off, I hate wireless and just wish I could get f***ing DSL or cable but it's not going to happen unless I move. However, I've had their service for 5 years and for 4 of those 5 I didn't have any issues. It wasn't until about 5 months ago that I started having a problem.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2013)

Move the equipment around in your house and see if it helps


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Move the equipment around in your house and see if it helps



There is an antenna on the roof so moving my stuff inside won't help :l


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe if you move your house?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Meh..just get amped wireless..lolz


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2013)

On these traceroutes, where do the problems begin?


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Meh..just get amped wireless..lolz



I don't know what that is but I like the sound of it.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Frick said:


> On these traceroutes, where do the problems begin?




Tracing route to www.google.com [173.194.43.116]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1 
  3     3 ms     6 ms     3 ms  j001.isp.ca [207.61.195.1] 
  4     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  172.16.1.41 
  5    11 ms     4 ms     8 ms  10.0.1.1 
  6     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  hookwireless [207.61.192.254] 
  7    96 ms    34 ms    10 ms  67.69.211.77 
  8   116 ms   125 ms   179 ms  bx1-torontoxn_xe1-0-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.48.59] 
  9   157 ms   106 ms     *     72.14.221.233 
 10    27 ms    17 ms    20 ms  209.85.255.232 
 11    20 ms    11 ms    11 ms  72.14.239.73 
 12     7 ms     7 ms    10 ms  yyz08s10-in-f20.1e100.net [173.194.43.116] 

Trace complete.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tracing route to 63.240.104.93 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1 
  3     5 ms    34 ms     5 ms  j001.isp.ca [207.61.195.1] 
  4    11 ms     4 ms     7 ms  172.16.1.41 
  5     6 ms     8 ms     7 ms  10.0.1.1 
  6     4 ms     5 ms    10 ms  hookwireless [207.61.192.254] 
  7     5 ms     6 ms    10 ms  67.69.211.77 
  8    81 ms    41 ms    27 ms  bx5-chicagodt_xe-0-0-3_0.net.bell.ca [64.230.186.106] 
  9    23 ms    33 ms    36 ms  12.249.212.9 
 10    39 ms    38 ms    37 ms  cr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.99.22] 
 11    83 ms   201 ms   167 ms  cr1.cl2oh.ip.att.net [12.122.2.206] 
 12    69 ms   102 ms    48 ms  cr2.cl2oh.ip.att.net [12.122.2.126] 
 13    37 ms    36 ms    39 ms  cr2.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.122.2.210] 
 14    36 ms    35 ms    50 ms  gar1.pitpa.ip.att.net [12.122.107.85] 
 15    37 ms    42 ms    40 ms  12.122.251.2 
 16   170 ms   216 ms   366 ms  mdf001c7613r0003-gig-10-1.nyc3.attens.net [63.240.65.10] 
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1 
  3     7 ms     3 ms     2 ms  j001.isp.ca [207.61.195.1] 
  4    12 ms     5 ms     7 ms  172.16.1.41 
  5     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.0.1.1 
  6     6 ms     7 ms     4 ms  hookwireless [207.61.192.254] 
  7    16 ms     4 ms     4 ms  67.69.211.77 
  8     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  bx1-torontoxn_xe2-3-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.49.53] 
  9     *       11 ms    17 ms  72.14.221.233 
 10   369 ms   212 ms   161 ms  209.85.255.232 
 11     9 ms     9 ms    16 ms  72.14.239.73 
 12    17 ms    16 ms     9 ms  yyz08s10-in-f2.1e100.net [173.194.43.98] 

Trace complete.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hopefully this helps.

Also, a picture of a ping to google.com, to show how frequent the spikes are.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2013)

Well if it worked well for years until recently maybe some giant new structure was built nearby recently or there is a new cell phone tower around or something like that...

WISP tech and service has gotten better in general though. When I used it like ten years ago you needed an unblocked line of sight between you and the ISP antenna.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 17, 2013)

It's unlikely the router is the problem. That D-Link unit is definitely not a piece of crap. Then again, routers can go bad. But let's not worry about that.

Quick clarification, Amped Wireless is a company that makes some really really really nice stuff. But again, you don't need a new router at this time I don't think.

If you're getting your internet wirelessly, it could be a problem with that. Have you called your ISP and had them look at? Most modern long range wireless equipment has diagnostics available from their end without even coming out. Could be a tree simply grew a little in between or the antenna shifted or something. Technology in that department has improved phenomenally, but it's still more sensitive to interference and obstructions.

A bit offtopic, but I'm looking to deploy about 200Mbps of bandwidth to my home, from a buddy's house  a couple cities away through some hills. We're going to use Ubiquiti Networks because their hardware and software are fantastic. I wonder that your ISP uses


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> A bit offtopic, but I'm looking to deploy about 200Mbps of bandwidth to my home, from a buddy's house  a couple cities away through some hills. We're going to use Ubiquiti Networks because their hardware and software are fantastic. I wonder that your ISP uses



huh? are you doing this yourself or is your ISP doing it?


----------



## shovenose (Sep 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh? are you doing this yourself or is your ISP doing it?



We ARE the ISP


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2013)

@shovenose: That sounds very interesting and it warrants a new thread! 

@OP: One thing is that 400ms spikes are not that terrible, and it will not cause packet drops or anything. The latency is all over the place though. I would say the problem lies outside your home sadly. As Wrigleyvillain says, maybe a new structure was built between you and the tower or something? Or their equipment is failing.

I assume you've spoken to your ISP about it. What do they say?


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

To the two asking about my ISP. They said they've tried and concluded it was interference but they put about 10 minutes of effort into it. Every time I ask them something they say they don't know. I think I'll get them out and check the Line of sight, because it did start around spring so maybe its possible a tree grew or something. It seemed like it happened over night though, not as if something was built, but who knows. I'll see if the antenna is still placed right. At this point I'm willing to try anything. If you have any suggestions for equipment to look at, I'll check them out for sure. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

WhoIsHexic said:


> I'm also on a wireless connection to my ISP.



wireless connections will never have steady ping. 300ms ping is normal.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> It's unlikely the router is the problem. That D-Link unit is definitely not a piece of crap. Then again, routers can go bad. But let's not worry about that.
> 
> Quick clarification, Amped Wireless is a company that makes some really really really nice stuff. But again, you don't need a new router at this time I don't think.
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty cool, wish I could get 200Mbps with wireless, maybe you can be my ISP  (kidding ofcourse.           Unlesssssssssssssssssss...............)


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> wireless connections will never have steady ping. 300ms ping is normal.



Agreed. But I have had their service and for many years it spiked, but like every 5-10 minutes, that I'm fine with. Now its every 15 seconds or so, sometimes faster, and for longer.

EDIT: Oh and its $150 a month...


----------



## ZetZet (Sep 17, 2013)

$150 a month for that, just move dude.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

WhoIsHexic said:


> Agreed. But I have had their service and for many years it spiked, but like every 5-10 minutes, that I'm fine with. Now its every 15 seconds or so, sometimes faster, and for longer.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and its $150 a month...



the speed and ping will vary vigorously as per the amount of traffic and how many people are using it in your location.

wireless connections are pretty much inconsistent, and hence useless for anything other than downloading.


----------



## Afterbite (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think it's a wireless issue if your plugging directly into your modem and still getting lag. However if i'am wrong and it is a wireless problem...check to make sure your using AES and WPA2 in your security settings. I had the same symptoms as you at one time and that was found by me to be the underlying cause. I'am on the 4th floor and my wireless is on the 1st floor and i get ping time =1ms or less than 1ms.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Afterbite said:


> I don't think it's a wireless issue if your plugging directly into your modem and still getting lag. However if i'am wrong and it is a wireless problem...check to make sure your using AES and WPA2 in your security settings. I had the same symptoms as you at one time and that was found by me to be the underlying cause. I'am on the 4th floor and my wireless is on the 1st floor and i get ping time =1ms or less than 1ms.



It's a wireless ISP not wireless from my router to my PC.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> $150 a month for that, just move dude.



I wish.


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> the speed and ping will vary vigorously as per the amount of traffic and how many people are using it in your location.
> 
> wireless connections are pretty much inconsistent, and hence useless for anything other than downloading.



There's wireless and wireless you know. No it will not be fiber stable, but if he did not have these fluctuations before with the same setup something has changed.

@OP: That does sound like a good idea, checking line of sight at least.

To go off topic, my parents will get fiber soon, and they seriously live in the middle of nowhere deep in the northern taiga, where they got cell reception about four years ago. The reason? A big ass wind power station farm will be set up on the hills nearby, and they want fiber. WhoIsHexic can hope for something similar.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Frick said:


> There's wireless and wireless you know. No it will not be fiber stable, but if he did not have these fluctuations before with the same setup something has changed.
> 
> @OP: That does sound like a good idea, checking line of sight at least.
> 
> To go off topic, my parents will get fiber soon, and they seriously live in the middle of nowhere deep in the northern taiga, where they got cell reception about four years ago. The reason? A big ass wind power station farm will be set up on the hills nearby, and they want fiber. WhoIsHexic can hope for something similar.



The thing is, the only thing available in my subdivision of about 50-60 houses is wireless. All the home owners are successful people, most homes are 650-700k. Any ISP that would come to our area would make a killer profit (given a little time). 

Thanks for the help btw. If you know of anyway to boost/improve the signal or any more suggestions feel free to let me know. 

Wireless has come a long way and I've seen it's potential. I just wish I knew what changed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2013)

WhoIsHexic said:


> To the two asking about my ISP. They said they've tried and concluded it was interference but they put about 10 minutes of effort into it. Every time I ask them something they say they don't know.



Well maybe when they call in two months to ask why you haven't paid your bill you can tell them "I don't know". Sounds like this ISP is your only real option and that blows.

And doubt you want to share but I am curious as hell where you actually live.

And where is the ISP from you? Drive the route and see if there's something new in the way; hell idk.


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well maybe when they call in two months to ask why you haven't paid your bill you can tell them "I don't know". Sounds like this ISP is your only real option and that blows.
> 
> And doubt you want to share but I am curious as hell where you actually live.
> 
> And where is the ISP from you? Drive the route and see if there's something new in the way; hell idk.



I don't mind sharing  I'm just outside of London, ON. I am about 5 minutes from London where there is killer internet. My ISP put up a tower just outside of our subdivision, so LoS actually doesn't have a lot to be in the way. They are in downtown London, ISP Canada they call themselves, but at the bottom of their page their real name is Scandia ISP Inc. I've contacted Bell and Rogers (the major providers) and they just say "One day" basically.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. You would think you could at least get some crappy DSL. Is your TV service satellite?


----------



## WhoIsHexic (Sep 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. You would think you could at least get some crappy DSL. Is your TV service satellite?



No DSL is available (I've checked numerous providers) and TV is satellite, but most ISP that offer satellite have really low bandwidth. :l Either my ISP fixes it or I'm pretty much out of luck it seems.


----------

